# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Big bathroom dreams

## AD0123

I read some of the other bathroom threads and found some decent info but I wanted to make one of my own. 

So once in a while I have a pretty in depth bathroom dream, the bathrooms are usually gigantic, like a maze almost, with toilets and stalls everywhere. They are often very old, messy and can get pretty gross. There is usually a urinal that I am peeing in or just standing near that is on the floor. The pipes are exposed and there is usually water everywhere. The bathroom I was in last night had a sign of a person swimming, as if the water was going to overflow or something, the sign was right near a door that lead to the girls bathroom which I didn't exactly feel comfortable going in lol (I was not lucid). Also, most of the time these gigantic maze bathrooms are located in a school. 

I know bathrooms can represent hidden emotions or looking for a place to feel comfortable. When I am in class or studying I keep to myself and I am very different than when I am socializing which could explain the school thing. Also the women's bathroom could mean I am not genuine enough with women which is possible. I just need to emphasize how unnecessarily big these bathrooms are and how maze-like they are. 

Any thoughts?

----------


## Arra

Strange phenomenon.  When I dream about bathrooms they tend to be huge too, like those public swimming pool changing rooms but even bigger.  I really don't know the reason.  I suspect that I'm remembering the washrooms in high school or in other public places, where I felt very uncomfortable while younger and forced to go in there, so it might represent social anxiety for me.

----------


## Find

Lol. I thought I was the only one. My bathroom dreams are pretty abstract. You know, toilets where they don't belong, etc. Sometimes my mind will try and recreate a large public bathroom, but it never even comes close to the real thing. The stall doors will be missing, and the toilets will be connected. When I try and use the rest room the DCs end up laughing at me because I get so confused.

----------


## Duncan

well I have to admit I get the same kind of dreams. Huge bathrooms, I almost get lost in them. Often enough I will meet someone in the bathroom, usually someone I dont want to see (even if I dont know them)

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Wow, this is strange.   I get the same thing too.  Many times bathrooms are huge, just like a locker room at the pool except a lot bigger.  They are usually clean for me though.

----------


## Gez

I get the same thing, vast messy bathrooms / changing rooms, usually connected with other rooms such as a public pool filled with algea and moss. There are usually lots of people in there too.

----------


## Arra

What the hell... does anyone not experience these dreams?

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

I think this one deserves a bump.  This is I think quite strange for so many people to have very similar events in their dreams.

----------


## Patrick

I used to get these a lot when I was younger, not so much these days though. 

Bathrooms and all their associations are probably just common anxieties which are exaggerated in our dreams. That seems to be the most likely explanation to me.

----------


## Carrot

I don't have pleasant bathroom dreams either. The stalls are odd, weird doors, I was afraid of people barging in when I was doing my business, really really gross toilet but somehow I still decided to use it. 

The frequency had decreased now as I had learnt to express myself, so I believe it might really be related to suppressed emotions.

----------


## Caenis

I have bathroom dreams on a regular basis.  They're almost always public restrooms, and I'm usually perturbed by the fact that people can almost always see me in the stalls.  Either the stall walls are tiny, or there aren't stall doors.  In all of my bathroom dreams, I'm either seen/heard by other people, or I'm watching others.  The public bathroom is literally public.  Now that I've read this thread, I wonder if it's showing how I try to keep myself closed off to other people.

Or maybe it's just the fact that I dislike showing my body to people.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Are you sure it doesn't mean you want to go to the bathroom in real and your are dreaming? Sometimes this is the case.

----------


## Carrot

> Are you sure it doesn't mean you want to go to the bathroom in real and your are dreaming? Sometimes this is the case.



If it's a normal toilet trip, maybe. But if the toilet dreams are pretty bad, dirty, stalls with no walls/doors and people looking at you while you're doing your business, I think it's highlighting another point.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

My bathroom dreams are not usually associated with the feeling of insecurity in the dream itself.  In fact, many of the dreams with a huge maze of bathrooms end up being relatively good/positive dreams.  I don't really have an opinion of public bathrooms, I use them and they get the job done.  I dunno, even in real life, for some reason I think exploring a huge maze-like public bathroom would be fascinating.

----------


## Carrot

> My bathroom dreams are not usually associated with the feeling of insecurity in the dream itself.  In fact, many of the dreams with a huge maze of bathrooms end up being relatively good/positive dreams.  I don't really have an opinion of public bathrooms, I use them and they get the job done.  I dunno, even in real life, for some reason I think exploring a huge maze-like public bathroom would be fascinating.



I have a problem getting the job done properly. That's why they are bad.

----------


## Caenis

> Are you sure it doesn't mean you want to go to the bathroom in real and your are dreaming? Sometimes this is the case.



That probably does play a large part in it, yes.  But I agree with Carrot in that the emotional situations included in the dream could reveal something else too.

For example, the other night I had a dream where I was in a store, went into the changing room, and decided to urinate on the floor.  No feelings of anxiety or discomfort.  I would like to think that my dreams incorporate an invasion of privacy for a reason in my bathroom dreams.  Partly because the purpose of the dreams would be more interesting to me.

----------


## WeirdoDreamer13

I had a dream similar to this. I was at school and I was searching for my best friend. At one point I was walking through a maze like bathroom but it was clean and well kept. This dream occurred twice, in both dreams this same friend disappeared and I was searching all over for him. I guess this has something to do with him transferring to a different school this coming fall. You see, we hung out every single day and shortly before school ended he told me about his plans to transfer and we never hang out outside school and it's been months since we talked so e in a way "disappeared"

----------

